# MTH GG-1



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH officially "released" their new GG-1 locomotives this week. I've had one on order for well over a year. I'll review it as soon as I receive it. Note: I am still not holding my breath. 


Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## McTrain (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi folks, 

you can watch a video on the railking one gauge website. To me, the model 
looks shiny and has a yellow stripe instead of a golden one. 
Hopefully this was a preproduction model. I don´t like the shiny brown. 
Looks strange... 

Greetings! 

Jurgen


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

After reading this i went to their website and looked around. 
Has anyone tried to body mount the couplers and deatail/weather any of these locos? 








and how much do they weigh?


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty, the dash 8's feel like the weight of my usa's. I want to be more exact for you so I threw one on the bathroom scale, roughly 10 lbs but the scale's not that accurate. They pull really well. I don't have a good test hill. They will each pull the cars I have up to speed no problem. 
They (all of the mth G scale) comes ready to mount Kadee's right to the body. I'll be detailing more and weathering my dash 8s and my challenger soon. I have to practice more on something less critical. I'm looking at rusting techniques in this month's O Scale Trains article. Joe


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the MTH diesels had swinging pilots...how does that affect body mounting couplers? 

I saw the video of the GG1 on their website and it looks like a nice locomotive. Tempting, but I don't have the passenger train for it and the freight cars I have would dwarf it.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Mark, they (MTH g gauge dash 8 diesels) also come with fixed pilots and they accept kadees with a spacer that you'll have to add. The spacer came with my challenger, and their rolling stock is kadee ready. Joe


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

kadee as in 789s? or 820? I'd like to see photos of how you can change it. good subject. 
Thats where I was cornfused, the photo above shows the space, others don't???


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty, I installed KD #820 on this engine that I bought stripped and turned it into a dummy. The KD is mounted on a small plywood spacer painted black. 
































All the dash 8s I own have the same opening. The challenger steam engine comes with a block ready to mount a KD #820. I prefer the protocoupler for it's automatic front or rear uncoupling with the push of a button. I may remount them to the body as I service them in the future. Sorry, I'm playing with the camera settings,Joe


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Joe 
not to many folks go into detail on their 1:32 stuff. Some time if you have an engine open maybe you can post a photo.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Marty, 

The couplers comes body mounted: 










http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/ATSF%205.jpg 

I will note MTH always shows the front pilot detached from the frame. (for Largescale, I don't think it's the way they should be showcasing them as it makes them look toyish, but..) You can run the engine with either it separated to take much tighter curves or secure it in place so it looks like a proper model. (see this picture) 










(Other photos of the Dash-8 is under the Misc section on my site.) 

Not sure on the weight but if they have traction tires it would probably mean it can outpull their non-traction tire equivelants. But that's if they do... I can't tell from the photo above if that first axle has them or not. 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Deleted *


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, sounds like I misspoke on the couplers. I thought from the photo that they were body mounted to the pilot not to the motor block.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I've heard only the 70-5002-1 Brunswick Green w/ 5 Gold Stripes (cat whiskers) is shipping... 

I think that I'd rather have a Tuscan Red version with cat whiskers..


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

here you go Chuck, the 1/29th version... 
Nick


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH's latest newsletter shows the GG-1 as released. Their web site shows it in stock at MTH only. Maybe now I should hold my breath

Mark


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe it's near than? 








saw this posted from a show, looks good, Joe


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

On another site Tony Lash posted MTH has 27 containers on the water, they should start arriving next week at MTH. The items will be everything from accessories to Z - 4000 and everything in-between. 

The One Gauge GG-1's are included in this shipment and quite possibly the One Gauge Triplex's & F-7's....


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

It appears that several stores have the GG-1 in stock, according to the product locator on MTH's website.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

But only model 70-5002-1 is in stock/shipped.. 

Hopefully the other 5 models will arrive shortly..


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so tempted by the GG-1, but am really waiting for the Triplex. I'd like to have a catenary installed before running an electric prototype. I wonder how many people here actually have catenary's installed on their layouts?


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Some people do........................... 








and its powered and used ................


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you have to answer a question... in general, what scale is that? 1:1 or "G" or something in-between?


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis - your catenary looks great. Any chance you can post more photos?


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

As of tonight: 
MTH lists the GG-1 in stock at 2 dealers and at MTH, however 
The current delivery schedule shows it slipped to Oct 08. 



I'm no longer holding my breath. 



Mark


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Dennis.  

I've heard what Chuck has that GG1s are on the water. Maybe yours will be here in the next shipment. 

Yeah, I'm waiting on the Tri's too.  


Raymond


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Its our G layout , mostly LGB . 
I just take the photos like when I am railfaning ............................................the real ones . " border=0>" border=0>


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're going to get a GG1, you need the catenary to go with it!!!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless you are planning to take the shell off, build a box cab and long pilots, and us the chassis for a NH EP-3. Then you could either have the overhead wire or a 3rd rail!!!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

I am NOT getting a GG1 , not with 5 foot dia curves ,streetcars , trolley , interurbans .


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Darn nice pix Dennis, looks REAL!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking locos Dennis. I'd rather have the so called center cab Later RJD


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, ya' might want yo start holding your breath again!! 

My dealer say's the GG1's arrived and are awaiting for a final QC check in Columbia, MD... 

Then shipped out to the dealers...


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 09/22/2008 8:14 AM
Mark, ya' might want yo start holding your breath again!! 

My dealer say's the GG1's arrived and are awaiting for a final QC check in Columbia, MD..." align="absmiddle" border="0" /> 

Then shipped out to the dealers...

MTH's Oct. 1 Newsletter says the GG-1s shipped on Sept. 21. Now did they really ship on that Sunday or is MTH trying to validate the availability advertising they ran that claimed the GG-1s would be available this summer?

Anyway, since I have exited G-scale and cancelled my preorders, I am breathing regularly now.










Mark


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

To bad Mark as these are really nice..


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope the indoor stuff works better for you Mark. Sorry to see you get out of G.

Hmmmm.. those do look good!


Raymond


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Me and ig would much prefer a GN Y-1......a LOT more character there...

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## ACB (Jun 22, 2016)

*MTH Pilots on G gauge Dash 8*

trying to change the pilots from the truck to the body. GGot the screws undone, but there is the cable for the auto coupler in the way. NO idea how to proceed
cheers
Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew;

This is not intended as a criticism, just as advice. You may be served better by starting a new threat than by dredging up an eight year old thread. I noticed that some of the other folks on the thread do not even post here anymore.

Try again with a fresh thread, and I think you will get better results.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## ACB (Jun 22, 2016)

cheers


----------



## ACB (Jun 22, 2016)

OK managed to get it done. should have started with the rear truck first. a bit easier. MTH instructions rubbish!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad it worked out. I regret that nobody answered you. I couldn't because the only MTH I have is O gauge. There are not a lot of folks here with MTH Gauge One, and those who have it seem to be on the site less frequently.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't agree 1/32 scale is alive and well and many of us post on myLarge scale.com, usually in the live steam forum but often in others too. I have an MTH GG1 which has body mounted couplers, I turned down the flanges and filed the pantographs to scale size at least and it is a fine performer. It easely hauls ten coaches on my pike and can climb a 1.8% grade on a 14ft radius curve with that. Charles posted a photo of it sometimes a few years ago on this forum. I am curently testing a modification to it's articulation so that the frame is in one piece from the six wheel drivers to the pilot. This has been running succesfully since three years, now. It is very close to scale.


----------

